

Is the Lean Startup Model Killing Product Innovation? - tburke_quark
http://techstartupgame.com/2011/08/09/is-the-lean-startup-model-killing-product-innovation/

======
senko
tl;dr:

 _lean startup practices allow you to focus your inventive energy on the most
meaningful customer “pains” [... so that there are] fewer “cool technical
inventions” launched into markets that have no buyers!_

